# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  20 September 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.2.9 - AUTO PATCH FOR SAMSUNG S8500&S8530 WAVE

## mohamed73

*20 September 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.2.9* 
NEW BUILD:
Added* AUTOPATCH* function for SAMSUNG : *
- GT-S8500 
- WAVE
- GT-S8530 
- WAVE II* 
Disabled PATCH FOR UNLOCK repaired for Samsung GT-S8530 & WAVEII 
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!  
Answer here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled_moon

شكراا أخي محمد على أعمالك الرائعة

----------

